# Test Drives?



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Anybody got a test drive organised?

We have one booked for Saturday, not sure what we are getting to drive yet, but know they have 3 in, a sport, an s line and one other, he didn't know what the 3rd one was - no idea of engine, they are going to confirm end of the week.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

MrsTT said:


> Anybody got a test drive organised?
> 
> We have one booked for Saturday, not sure what we are getting to drive yet, but know they have 3 in, a sport, an s line and one other, he didn't know what the 3rd one was - no idea of engine, they are going to confirm end of the week.


which dealer ? thinking about booking a test drive too...


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Glasgow Audi and Ayr audi will have cars ready from the 15th


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

I got the impression that all dealerships would have them available from the 15th.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

MrsTT said:


> I got the impression that all dealerships would have them available from the 15th.


I should be so lucky! Jacksons (Channel Islands) have only one car and that is in Jersey. I live in Guernsey so will have to wait until the dealer gets here gets its own demo car.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just put up a thread in the events section for Sheffield Audi, I've got a test drive booked in for Saturday.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, driving a 230bhp manual on Saturday. Audi Leicester have three models, two for driving. Think the other is a diesel?


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm thrilled that you all are getting a chance to finally drive the MK3 TT this weekend. When I last test drove the TT and TTS, it felt like the TTS was a very different drive. I'll be curious to read how you Mk2 TTS owners feel about the new TT. How much longer before the TTS makes it to the UK?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Got the call today from my local and felt it would be rude to say no, so Saturday 22nd is booked...

The missus wants to know what colour it is :roll: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

MrsTT said:


> Anybody got a test drive organised?


I've had to decline my personal invite from Cardiff Audi for a test drive, because of other commitments. However, my brother has a test drive arranged and it's not far from where I'm going to be. So, even though I'll be a passenger, I'll get to see what the new TT is like.

My Volcano Red TT is 3.5 years old and only done approx 11500 miles, so have no intention of changing it yet!  Never mind, a ride in the new TT might just persuade me to change it in due course.

Hope everyone else who has a test drive arranged enjoys the experience. I'm sure it will be    all round!!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

triplefan said:


> The missus wants to know what colour it is :roll: :lol:


but look at all the " what colour" threads on here!


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Im going to look this Saturday, but if you want to go for a decent spec your looking 35/40k and that takes me in a nearly new RS or an older R8 territory. Kind of hoping if don't fall in love :?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Yes, driving a 230bhp manual on Saturday. Audi Leicester have three models, two for driving. Think the other is a diesel?


Dropped my TTS in this morning for the wind noise fix and there were two TTs under dust sheets in the showroom.

One was covered in a sheet with "RS" printed on it!

No... it won't be...


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Ayr have 3 in, two diesel Sports and one Petrol S line, in tango, metallic black and floret. Don't know which models are available for test drive yet.


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am test driving one on Saturday 22nd at Stoke Audi

Very Tempted and excited

Bailey


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't forget to let us know how you all get on so that those of us without an opportuntiy to test drive one can get a feel for what is to come!! :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Local Audi dears are starting to send out invites , just gone one myself.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Local Audi dears are starting to send out invites , just gone one myself.


I had a second one today from another dealer  
Won't be bothering tho as I'm not in the market for a new car for another couple of years.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Just had a test drive at Amersham Audi. Really don't like the virtual cockpit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Test drive booked for Sunday. Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## grahammckenzie (Dec 30, 2011)

Seen the new tt today at stoke Audi

Not bad the only issue is was the car is that similar to the mk2 that at first I walked past the car and had to look inside to tell the difference not sure about the I display car looks abit basic in the middle of the dash

The other issue is 38k for a 230bhp engine with the best options

I would by an s3 instead a much quicker car with the new tts engine in that's due any time now

Anyone that uses stoke Audi watch out for the Sharks I mean the unhelpful sales people
That offer you nothing for your part ex

Buy from Crewe Audi great service and certainly appreciate your custom

I am also confused when you try to order the new tt that they tell you 6 months wait there's one in there showroom right now for 33k maybe avoid way to fill there order books


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh I thought it looked quite different to the MK2. Watched my husband drive back in from our test drive and thought it looked great front on, a bit like the R8?


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Just back from a test drive today.. 2.0 
Quattro it was quickish, pretty close to the MK2 TTS` but i didn't like the new interior layout it reminded me of BMW on the passenger side , it was plain and and didn't feel right. I am not convinced.. We need to chop in the TTRS in Feb and are considering the TTS till the RS is introduced.
On the way home we popped into Porsche. Must admit the Cayman is looking VERY tempting


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

If you did not like the interior why are you considering the TTS? You better get a Cayman then.And why you care about the passenger side? This is a driver's car! I liked the depth of the dashboard. It feels roomy and well appointed.



tomcat said:


> Just back from a test drive today.. 2.0
> Quattro it was quickish, pretty close to the MK2 TTS` but i didn't like the new interior layout it reminded me of BMW on the passenger side , it was plain and and didn't feel right. I am not convinced.. We need to chop in the TTRS in Feb and are considering the TTS till the RS is introduced.
> On the way home we popped into Porsche. Must admit the Cayman is looking VERY tempting


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I drove the MK3 2.0 Quattro at Sheffield Audi today. I wanted to not like the car, expecting it to be not much different from my mk1 3.2. I have to admit, I am seriously impressed.

The sound from the engine is amazing. It's fast, comfortable and grips the road superbly. I would seriously consider one, except my TT is a second car so I'll have to give it a few years for depreciation to bite!!

I also loved the virtual cockpit.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Hibbsy said:


> The sound from the engine is amazing. It's fast, comfortable and grips the road superbly.
> 
> I also loved the virtual cockpit.


Totally agree and we did the FWD, great car to drive.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

we did the diesel one yesterday, wasn't bad, and they found us some open roads to play on, and let us push it.

Not bad for a diesel, and certainly shows the platform will be mighty impressive when the TTS quattro is about!


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Salisbury Audi have a black RS in the show room and a white one to test drive,
I have a MK2 and think the MK 3 is a big improvement especially inside although the price is out of my budget.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Drove the fwd mk3 S Line yesterday, more grip and better steering feel than the mk2. It also looks stunning in black. 
Feels basic inside to be honest and thinking the infotainment system is going to be a must really to spice up the inside.
Will be driving the Quattro in the next few weeks to try out the new improved system, see if it's as good as the hype suggests.
The forthcoming TTS sounds the best bet to me which will include the super sports seats and dynamic indicators front and rear I believe and other extras but no infotainment either at almost £1800  .
It was also confirmed by the dealer that the satnav set up will not be a simple plugin upgrade as we were originally led to believe.
All in all this is going to be an expensive car to buy and spec up to a reasonable degree.

Still want one though :roll:


----------

